# Any mantid hobbyists in Australia?



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello

Is there any hobbyists anywhere here from Australia? Most people here are from America. So far i haven’t bumped into anybody from Australia but i was just checking to see if there is anybody who is.


----------



## Jake G. (Feb 28, 2021)

I know 2 Australian keepers in a seperate community!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Mar 3, 2021)

oh


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 3, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> oh


Great response


----------

